# Prayers for the Family of Tuffdawg.



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2009)

I was informed, tonight, that Tuffdawg lost her Dad Saturday. Ya`ll please keep her and her Family in your prayers. This is really hard on her. Christina, know that ya`ll are in our thoughts and prayers, Girl. Here is the link to their online guestbook. 

Thanks.


http://www.williamsfh.net/sitemaker/sites/willia2/obit.cgi?user=murray-harmon#


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear the news...


----------



## GAX (Jun 24, 2009)

Prayers sent, for Christina and her family.. Take comfort, in knowing that your Dad has went to a better place.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 24, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I was informed, tonight, that Tuffdawg lost her Dad Saturday. Ya`ll please keep her and her Family in your prayers. This is really hard on her. Christina, know that ya`ll are in our thoughts and prayers, Girl. Here is the link to their online guestbook.
> 
> Thanks.


It is done Nick!! If you talk to her give her my best regards!!


----------



## christy (Jun 24, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Goatwoman (Jun 24, 2009)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your Father. Best wishes to you and the rest of your family, and I hope you can all pull together for each other.


----------



## T_Fish (Jun 25, 2009)

prayers sent  im sorry for your loss.


----------



## snuffy (Jun 25, 2009)

Prayers sent for all.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 25, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## jigman (Jun 25, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jasper (Jun 25, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 25, 2009)

Prayers sent.. so sorry to hear about your loss...


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jun 25, 2009)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry Tuffy.  You and yours are in our prayers.


----------



## shawn mills (Jun 25, 2009)

.Sorry To hear the news Tuffy...Thoughts and prayers sent.


----------



## merc123 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hang in there Tuffy!  Don't let your namesake down!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 25, 2009)

Prayers lifted.


----------



## Randy (Jun 25, 2009)

Prayers sent.  You know how to get me should you need me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2009)

Tuffy, you're in my thoughts & prayers, sista, I'm here if you need me!


----------



## SGADawg (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry about your loss, Tuffy.  Prayers sent.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 25, 2009)

prayers on the way


----------



## win280 (Jun 25, 2009)

Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2009)

Hang in there gal, prayers sent here too.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 25, 2009)

My Prayers are added with the others. May God Bless.


----------



## Resica (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear the news Christina. Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## stev (Jun 25, 2009)

Prayers sent !!


----------



## messenger (Jun 25, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Forgiven (Jun 25, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 25, 2009)

sorry for your loss Tuffy ! 

May the Lord be with you in this time of need !!  

you an your family are in all our thoughts an prayers !


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 25, 2009)

Prayers for peace and comfort to the family.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 25, 2009)

Prayer sent her and the family!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 25, 2009)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## BIGABOW (Jun 25, 2009)

sent


----------



## Sharpshooter (Jun 25, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## AR_hillbilly (Jun 25, 2009)

Prayers sent. Hang in there Tuffy.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 26, 2009)

My prayers are added.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 26, 2009)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## Georgiagirl (Jun 27, 2009)

prayers added


----------



## NoOne (Jun 27, 2009)

prayers sent for comfort


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jun 29, 2009)

My Thoughts and Prayers for your Family


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Jun 29, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## sleeze (Jun 30, 2009)

My thoughts and Prayers are with you Christina.


----------



## Lorri (Jul 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear this girl.  You are in my prayers.  If I can do anything please let me know.


----------

